# Need Ideas for Sweet Banana Peppers



## bourbon (Aug 9, 2009)

We were at the farmers market yesterday and I got some nice banana peppers now I'm looking for ideas. I'm leaning toward roasting on the grill, but I wanted to see what anyone would do


----------



## Arky (Aug 9, 2009)

I had some two weeks and treated them as mild Poblanos - Removed the skin with fire, removed the seeds, stuffed with a variety of cheeses, breaded it, baked and then topped with salsa.


----------



## larry_stewart (Aug 9, 2009)

sometimes ill do a Pepper Parmesan ( similarly to eggplant parmesan, but just a Mexican twist

Roast the peppers on the grill, take off the outer charred part
slice to open it up, remove the seeds and dry
dip in egg, then flour, corn meal, bread crumbs ... something to bread it basically
fry in oil until crisp
Put some salsa on the bottom of a pan, then the peppers ( can layer it if u like with salsa and cheese too)
then on top some grated montery jack , cheddar or both 
bake 
.

I like to serve this with typical Mexican restaurant sides, like rice, refried beans, avocados, lettuce ...


----------



## Constance (Aug 9, 2009)

Banana peppers are great in stir-fries, salads, on sandwiches, pickled like bread & butters, or stuffed with shredded cabbage and canned. I also like them prepared like jalapeno poppers...they're just a little milder. You can bread and fry them, too.


----------



## Chef Munky (Aug 9, 2009)

They're great chopped up and added to fresh corn,eggs,hash browns.


----------



## Bev Stayart (Aug 11, 2009)

Banana peppers are mild and very delicious.  Thanks for the recipes.


----------

